# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  HAZRETİ MUHAMMED TÜRK MÜYDÜ? 1 8 Aralık 2011, 02:58 Önce bir bakalım, şu çılgın Türkl

## anau

*HAZRETİ MUHAMMED TÜRK MÜYDÜ? 1*
8 Aralık 2011, 02:58
*Önce bir bakalım, şu çılgın Türkler, kimiz?*
http://members.internettrash.com/pkk...lu.html#mozaic 
*TÜRKLÜK ve ANADOLU (A. T. Önder)*
Türkiyenin etnik yapısını değerlendirirken bir kesim aydın ve araştırmacının iki yanlışından biri bu yapıyı mozaik olarak nitelemeleri diğeri ise Türkleri çok karışık bir unsur olarak göstermeleridir.
Daha önce de açıklandığı gibi etnik kimlik tanımında geçerli ölçüt grubun kendi bakışıdır. %65′i Türklükten farklı bir kökeni kabûl etmeyen, %90 gibi bir oranla Türklüğü benimseyen bir toplumu mozaik olarak nitelemek bilimsel olarak mümkün değildir.
Türklerin çok karışık bir unsur olduğu iddiası da bilimsel olarak aynı derecede geçersizdir.
Çok kısa bir dönemi bilinen insanlık tarihi göstermektedir ki, dünyada bugün karışık olmayan hiç bir toplum mevcut değildir. Bir asırlık çabaya rağmen antropoloji bilimi bütün toplumlara uygulanabilir standart ırkî ölçütler ortaya koyamamıştır. İnsanları dil, renk, boy, kafatası ölçümleriyle tasnif etmek mümkün olmamıştır.
İnsanlık tarihinin çok değil 5000 yıllık geçmişi incelendiğinde, bugünkü ulus devletlerin *(MKD: millî devletlerin)* egemen unsurlarının hiç birinin saflığından söz etmek mümkün olmamaktadır. Dün Roma, Hun, Hitit gibi saf bir soy nasıl mevcut değil idi ise, bugünde saf bir Alman, Fransız, İtalyan, Arap, Acem mevcut değildir. (*MKD:** Pigmelerin bile karıştıkları ildirilmektedir*).
Karışık nitelemesindeki yanlışlığın temelinde, bugünün etnik guruplarını hala soy-ırk gibi kavramlarla tanımlama alışkanlığındaki sakatlık yatmaktadır.
Irkî mülâhazalarla değerlendirildiğinde bir İspanyol, bir İtalyan, bir Fransız, bir Çinli, bir Özbekten, bir Kırgızdan, bir Türkten daha az karışık değildir.
Bir toplumun etnik yapısını değerlendirirken, bilimsel ölçütlerin objektif uygulanma prensibini inkâr ederek, çifte standartlı tanımlara yönelmek tespitlerin evrensel geçerliliğini ortadan kaldırdığı gibi, o toplumun varlığına yönelik tehlikeleri etkili kılma fırsatlarına da zemin hazırlar.
Türkler Anadoluya adım attıkları günden bu yana Batının en acımasız, topyekûn saldırısına mâruz kalmış bir millettir. Bugün de saldırı aynı acımasızlıkla sürdürülmektedir. Batı için Şark Meselesi bitmemiştir.
Maddiyat ve çıkarı bir hayat felsefesi, tâvizsiz bir politika temeli olarak asırlarca âdeta genetik *(MKD: memetik)* bir nitelik olarak kuşaktan kuşağa aktarmış olan Batılı, Türkiye kuşatmasını bu ülke kayıtsız şartsız denetlenebilir bir bölge hâline getirilinceye kadar sürdürecektir.
Batı, Türkiyeyi zaafa uğratacak olan PKK ise PKKnın yanında, irtica ise irticaın yanında, çifte standartlı demokrasi ise demokrasinin yanındadır.
Türklük ve Anadolu başlıklı bir bölüm içinde yukarıdaki konulara değinilmesi amaçsız değildir.
Çünkü bizler, Türklüğü de aynı Batının empoze ettiği bir çerçevede tanımlamaya yönlendirilmiş bir toplumuz.
Öz kaynaklarına inilerek, objektif bir yaklaşımla incelendiğinde Türklük anıtsal bir gerçek olarak karşımıza çıkmaktadır. Bugün Türklükle ilgili bilimsel veriler, bir Batı ülkesinin kendi gerçekleri olsa çok farklı değerlendirilirdi.
Gerek millî bir kültür politikasının bulunmayışı, gerekse eğitimin yetersizliği nedenleriyle bizler ne Türk ne de Türklük hakkında fazla bilgi sâhibi değiliz.
Kimdir Türk? Anadoludaki, Ön Asyadaki Türk varlığının derinliği nedir?
*Türklerden söz eden ilk belgeler:*
*Çin kaynakları, Türklerden söz eden ilk belgeler olarak kabûl edilmiştir*. Çinliler *Doğu Hunlarından* bahsederken *CONG* ve *TIK* *adlı iki Türk kavmi h*akkında geniş bilgi vermişlerdir. *Edhanson* ve *De Groot* gibi bilim adamları da Türk sözünün Çincedeki telaffuzunun *Tık (Tırk)* olduğunu belirlemişlerdir. *Tirklarin ortaya çıkışı MÖ 1582 olarak kabûl edilmektedir*.
*Gy Nemeth* ve *R. Rasonyi* de Türklerin anayurdu olarak Orta Asyanın batısındaki Aral Gölünün kuzeyini belirlemişlerdir. Bugün artık Türklerin Orta Asyadan çıkarak pek çok devletler kurduktan sonra Oğuz boyları olarak 1071de Anadoluya yerleşmeğe başladıkları bilinmektedir.
*MS 23-79 Anadoluda Türk varlığı:*
Ancak, bölgedeki Türk varlığı çok daha öncelere dayanmaktadır. Romalı yazar *Pomponius Mela* *MS 43* senesinde yazdığı *De Situ Orbis* adlı eserinde *TURCAE (Türk)*isimli kavimden söz etmektedir. Yine *Romalı Plinius* *MS 23-79* yıllan arasında yazdığı *Histoire Natur* adlı eserinde *Sarmat* ırkına mensup kavimler içinde *TYRCAEleri*de saymaktadır. İskitlerin MÖ 7nci YYda Doğu Anadolu üzerinden Zagrosa kadar inip, Medleri yıkarak 28 yıl bölgede hüküm sürdükleri bilinmektedir.
Ancak çok daha eski tarihlerde Anadoluda Türk varlığını işaret eden bulgular bugün gün ışığına çıkmıştır. Değerli bilim adamı *Prof. Dr. A. Haluk Çayın* bu konuda verdiği her satırı belgeli bilgi şudur;
*M.Ö. 2350 bölgede Türk varlığı:*
MÖ 2350-2150 yılları arasında Mezopotamyada büyük bir devlet kurmuş olan Akad hükümdarlarından *Naram-Sine* âit Mücadelenin kralı anlamında Şartamhari metni olarak bilinen yazılı kaynak Anadoludaki Türk varlığı bakımından oldukça önemli bilgileri ihtiva etmektedir. Bu belgenin üç kopyası olup, ilki Mezopotamyada Babilde, ikincisi Mısırda Tel el-Amamada, üçüncüsü ise Anadoluda Hattuşaşta (Boğazköy) ortaya çıkarılmıştır. Hattuşaş arşivinde KBo-III, 13 sıra numarası ile tesbit edilmiş olan bu yazılı belge Hitit (MÖ 1750-1200) çivi yazısıyla, Akadça orijinalinden kopya edilerek taşa kazınmıştır. *H. G. Gütebock*tarafından deşifre edilen bu belge, Anadolu hakkında ilk tarihi bilgileri vermesi bakımından çok kıymetlidir. Bu tarihi belgede, *Akad Kralı* *Na-ram-Sine* karşı 17 Anadolu kralının güçlerini birleştirerek harekete geçtikleri ancak, yenik düştükleri anlatılmaktadır. Bizim için önemli olan husus bu 17 Anadolu kralından birisinin*TURKİ Kralı* *İlşu-Nail* adındaki hükümdar olmasıdır (bu belgenin 15. satırında yer alan bu kayıt, çok açık bir şekilde Anadoluda MÖki yıllarda Asya menşeli Türk topluluklarının yurt tutmuş olduklarını göstermektedir.
*M.Ö. 4000 bölgede Türk varlığı:*
Diğer yandan Fırat Nehri kıyısında Mari bölgesinde (Telle-Hariri) ortaya bir takım tabletler çıkarılmış, bunların MÖ 4000-2000 yıllarındaki Sümer ve Babil nüfûzunun bölgede hâkim olduğu dönemden kaldıkları tesbit edilmiştir. Ortaya çıkan bu tabletlerden 13 tânesinde *TURUKKU* adlı bir kavimden bahsedilmektedir. Bu tabletlerin Türkçe tercümeleri *Sadi Bayram* tarafından yayınlanmıştır.
Sümer, Elam, Kalde, Guti, Urartu vb. toplulukların Asya menşeli olmaları hakikati yanında bir de karşımıza *Türk* adının değişik söylenişleri *Turki* ve *Turukku* isimleri çıkmaktadır.
Anadolunun diğer iki sâkinleri de *Hurriler* ile *Urartular* idi. MÖ 2000lerde Van Gölünden Kızılırmak ve Yeşilırmakın Karadenize döküldüğü yerlere kadar uzanan saha Hurrilerin hâkimiyetinde idi. Daha sonra MÖ 13. Yüzyıl civarında Van Gölü çevresinde Urartu hâkimiyeti görülecektir. Hurriler ile Urartuların dilinin Sami ve Hind Avrupa dilleriyle herhangi bir yakınlığı yoktur. Yapılan incelemelerden HURRİ ve Urartu dillerinin fonoloji, sentaks ve gramer bakımından Asya menşeli oldukları ispat edilmiştir. (Her Yönüyle Kürt Dosyası sf. 52, 53).
Tarihin tanığı arkeoloji bilimin sunduğu bu açık ve kapsamlı deliller Anadoludaki Türk varlığının MÖ 4000 yılına kadar uzandığını düşündürmektedir.
Daha da ilginç olan Kürtlerin ataları arasında gösterilmek istenen HURRİ ve URARTUların da karşılaştırılabilir özelliklerinin sâdece Türk bölgesiyle ilişkilendirilebilmesidir*. İ. Zeki Eyuboğlu* da *Anadolu Uygarlığı* isimli eserinde Hurri diline genişçe yer verir ve bu dilin Türkçeye yaklaşan özelliklerini vurgular. (s. 62).
Ayrıca, *Sümerler ve Guti(Kut)lerin ırkî ve dil özellikleri itibariyle tek karşılaştırılabilir unsurun Türkler olduğu artık kabûl edilmiştir*.
Konuyla ilgili olarak Türk ve Batılı araştırmacıların bu gerçeği ifâde eden çok sayıda eseri mevcuttur.
Ancak, son derece objektif bir yaklaşımla konuyu inceleyen *Prof. Dr. A. Halûk Çaydan* aşağıdaki alıntılar aydınlatıcıdır.
Anadoludaki ilk Türk varlığı ile ilgili olarak elimizdeki bilgiler *Sümerler* ve *Kut (Guti)* kavimlerine âittir. Özellikle *Sümerler* ile *Kutları (Gutiler)* kendilerine mâl etmek isteyen Kürtçü ideolojik yaklaşımlar bizi öncelikle Sümer ve Kut meselesinin hâlline zorlamaktadır.
*Bizim Sümerleri veya Kutları Türk tarihine mâl etmek gibi bir endişemiz ve düşüncemiz olmadığını öncelikle belirtmemiz gerekiyor. Çünkü Türk tarihinin bu türden zorlamalara ihtiyacı yoktur*.
*M.Ö. 5000 bölgede Türk varlığı ve Sümerler:*
*Her şeyden önce Ön Asyanın Sümer, Elam ve Hurri gibi medenî kavimlerinin belli bir etnik gurubu temsil etmediğini vurgulamak gerekiyor. Ön Asyanın bu toplulukları, aynı çağda ortaya çıkan Hindistandaki, MÖ 2000li yıllarda Uzakdoğuda görülen büyük devletler ve medeniyetler kuran kavimler gibi, biri diğeri üzerine gelerek karışmış, tesalüp etmiş konglomeralardan ibâret oldukları düşüncesi kanaâtimizce yerindedir*. *Antropolojik buluntular, Sümer ve Kut dilinden kalan örnekler Sümer, Kut, Elam, Hurri gibi adlarla anılan bu toplulukların bünyesine brakisefal Ural-Altay kavimlerinin bilhassa atlı-göçebe Türk unsurların karışmış olduğunu göstermektedir*. Eski Ön Asya Tarihi uzmanlarından *Fr. Hommel**, Sümerleri tamamıyla bir Türk kavmi olarak kabûl etmekte, Orta Asyadan M.Ö. 5000′lerde kopan Türk gruplarının Ön Asyaya geldiklerini ve Sümerleri teşkil ettiklerini ileri sürmektedir*. Sümer dilinden 350 kelimeyi Türkçe ile açıklayan *Fr. Hommelin* bu iddialı tezine karşı *V. Christian* ile *Benno Landsberger* daha ihtiyatlı davranmakta, Sümercede Türkçe ile birlikte diğer Ural-Altay kavimlerinin de dil hâtıraları olduğunu kabûl etmektedirler.
*B. Landsberger*, Sümer dilinin özelliğini karşılaştırmalı olarak incelemiştir. Bilindiği gibi Sami dilleri kursif şekildedir Hâlbuki Türkçe bununla taban tabana zıt bir karakterde olup kompleks bir yapıdadır. *Landsberger* bu karşılaştırmayı yaptıktan sonra Sümer dilinin, yalnız fenomenolojik bakımından değil, aynı zamanda tarihî bakımdan bütün Asya boyunca uzayan dağlık havâlide konuşulan geniş bir dil gurubuna dâhil olup, bu grubun bugün de varlığını sürdüren Türk dilleri olduğunu kabûl etmektedir.
Sümer dilini sonradan kabul eden Akadlar bu dilin Ön Asyanın diğer kavimleri arasında yayılmasında önemli rol oynamışlardır.
Sümerlerle Türkler arasındaki münasebeti dil açısından araştıran bir diğer bilim adamı da *Osman* *Nedim Tunadır*. *O. N. Tuna* diller arasındaki münasebetin tespitinde birtakım kriterler tesbit etmiştir. Ona göre: Birbiriyle hiç ilgisi olmayan dünya dillerinde, tesadüfî kelime uygunlukları bir mucize kabilindedir. Örnekleri bir elin beş parmağını geçmez Diğer yandan iki dil arasında, tarihî bir münasebeti ispatlamaya yetecek en az sayıdaki benzer çiftin kaç olması hususunda belirtilen sayı oldukça düşüktür. Benzerlik sınırlarını tâyin eden şartların gevşeklik veya sıkılığı yalnız ikiden yediye kadar çift tarihi bir münasebeti ispatlamaya kâfidir. O.Nedim Tuna, Sümercede 165 Türkçe kelime tespit etmiş, bunların tesadüfî benzerlikle açıklanamayacağını, bunun matematik bakımından da mümkün olmadığım, ayrıca tespit edilen bu kelimelerin büyük çoğunlukla benzerlik ve uygunluk sözlerinden de öte gerçek anlamda Türkçe olduğunu ortaya koymuştur
Yapılan tesbitlere göre prehistorik dönemde Kutların Hazar denizinin güneydoğusu ile Amuderya/Ceyhan (Oxus) nehri arasındaki bölgede yani Batı Türkistanda oturdukları anlaşılmaktadır. MÖ 2500-2400 yıllarında Kutlar batıya yönelerek Zağros dağlık bölgesinin kuzeydoğusuna yerleşmişlerdir.
Eski Akad (MÖ 2340-2159) zamanında başlayarak, Kutlardan kalan az sayıdaki belgede ve onlarla çağdaş olanlarda, eski Babil (MÖ 1894-1600) çağının geç zamanlarına kadar her devirden yazılı kaynaklarda geçen kişi yer ve nesne adları toplanmıştır. Bu mâlzemenin değerlendirilmesi sonrasında *B. Landsberger*, tarihte Türklerle en yakın münasebettar olan, hâttâ belki de Türklerle ayniyet gösteren kabile Kutlar/Gutilerdir demektedir. (age, S. 47, 48, 49, 51).
*Sümer ve Guti (Kut) topluluklarının Türk menşeli olmaları Messoud Fany tarafından da benimsenmiştir*.
Yukarıdaki alıntılarda verilen bilgiye, Fırat kıyısında Mari bölgesinde bulunan tabletlerin Sümer nüfusunun bölgede etkin oldukları döneme ait olduklarım ve bu tabletlerin 13ünde TURUKKU isimli bir kavimin anıldığını da eklemek gerekir. Dolayısıyla, bu tabletler de Sümerlerin Türklüğünü düşündürebilecek tarihî belgelerdir.
Hurri ve Urartu dillerinin fonoloji, sentaks ve gramer bakımından Asya kökenli oldukları kanıtlanmıştır. Bâzı araştırmacılar daha da ileri giderek Hurri (MÖ 3000) dilinin Türkçeye yaklaşan özelliklere sâhip olduğunu kabûl etmektedirler. (*İsmet Zeki Eyuboğlu*, *Anadolu Uygarlığı* s. 62).
Türklüğün Anadoluda MÖ 17. Asırda mevcudiyetine işaret eden bir başka veri de Hollandada yayınlanmış olan İslâm Ansiklopedisinde geçmektedir. Adı geçen eserin 4ncü cildinin 839. sayfasında Hititlerin bakiyesi (kalıntısı) sayılan Kite uruğu içerisinde ACARAY TÜRKLERİNİN (bkz. Aristov, Jivaya starina, Petesburg 1896, 111-IV, 383) yaşamakta (olduğu) bildirilmektedir.
Mezopotamyada Babil, Mısırda Tel el-Amama ve Hattuşaşta bulunan çivi yazılı tabletlerde, Akad kralı *Naram-Sin e* karşı güçlerini birleştiren 17 ANADOLU kralı arasında adı geçen TURKİ ve Fırat kıyısındaki Mari (Telle-Hariri) tabletlerinin 13ünde anılan TÜRUKKU kavimler, HURRİLER, ACARAYLAR Anadoludaki Milât öncesi (2000-4000) Türk yerleşiminin önemli verileri olarak değerlendirilmektedir.
*Saka-İskitler:*
Türklüğün Anadoludaki yerleşim derinliğinin değerlendirilmesinde önemli bir unsur da İskit/SAKALARdır.
M.Ö. 7. YYda Kafkasya, Hazar üzerinden inerek Doğu Anadoluyu ele geçirip Medleri 28 yıl egemenliklerine alan Sakalar (İskit) konusunda *Yrd. Doç. İlhami Durmuş*doktora tezinde şu bilgileri vermektedir.
Yaklaşık olarak MÖ 5. Yüzyılda tarih sahnesine çıkan ve bu tarihten MS 2. Yüzyıla kadar hâkimiyetlerini devam ettiren İskitler, doğuda Çin Seddinden Batıda Tuna Nehrine kadar uzanan geniş bir sahada varlıklarını biraz önce verilen rakamlardan da anlaşılacağı üzere, yaklaşık olarak 1000 yıl gibi uzunca bir zaman korumuşlardır. Onlar bu coğrafyada Atlı Kavimler Medeniyetini oluşturan kavimlerin ana gurubunu meydana getirmiştir. Oldukça geniş coğrafyaya yayılmış olan İskitler değişik kavimler tarafından tanınarak onların kaynaklarına geçmişlerdir. (İskitler, s.99)
İskitlerin tarihi, dili, dini, gelenek ve görenekleri, sanatları hakkında yazılı kaynaklar ve arkeolojik mâlzemelerden bilgi sâhibi olabiliyoruz. Çok geniş bir sahaya yayılmış olan İskitlerin çeşitli kavimlerle münasebetleri ve onlarla mücadelelerini Pers, Asur ve Grek kaynaklarından öğreniyoruz. Antik kaynaklardan dilleri, dinleri, gelenek ve görenekleri hakkında bilgi sâhibi oluyoruz. Sanatları hakkında ise arkeolojik kazılar sonucunda ortaya çıkarılan çok sayıda sanat eseri bize ışık tutuyor
Eskiden bu yana en kuvvetli nazariye olan Ural-Altay ırkı nazariyesi ve bunlar içerisinde de İskitlerin Türkülüğü fikri gitgide daha fazla taraftar bulmuş ve bilim adamları çeşitli yönleriyle meseleyi değerlendirmiştir.
Biz de İskit tarih ve kültürü üzerine yazılı kaynaklan inceleyerek ve arkeolojik mâlzemeyi de değerlendirerek yaptığımız bu çalışmamızda, ilk yurtlarının Türk coğrafyası olduğunu belirterek, adlarının Türklükle olan bağlantısını ortaya koyduk. Gerek Sus ve çevresinden toplanılan çivi yazılı metinler ve gerekse antik kaynaklardaki bâzı adlardan İskitlerin diliyle Türk dili arasında bağlantı kurarak. Elde edilen kelimeleri Türkçe ile irtibatlandırabiliyoruz. Saka tigrakhaudaya âit olduğu kabûl edilen Esik kurganından çıkarılmış olan yazı ve onun dili de bizi Türkçe ve Türk yazısına götürmektedir. Bu kurgandan çıkartılmış olan yazının daha sonraki Türklerin, özellikle Göktürklerin kullandığı Orhun yazısının prototipi olduğu kabûl edilmektedir.
İskitlerin dinlerinin, dillerinin, sanatlarının, gelenek ve göreneklerinin eski Türklerinki ile bağlantıları ve bu kadar çok yönlü benzerliklerin olması, İskitlerin büyük çoğunluğunun özellikle hâkim tabakanın Türk olduğu kanaâtini doğurmaktadır. Çünkü bu derece çok benzerlik ve hâttâ ayniyet bizi bu düşünceye sevk etmektedir. Fakat zaman içerisinde batı kolu olarak kabul ettiğimiz grup, diğer etnik gruplar içerisinde eriyerek kaybolmuştur. Asıl ana kitleyi oluşturan Saka tigrakhauda ve doğu kolu olan Saka haumavarga daha sonraki devirlerde de varlıklarını sürdürerek, Orta Asyada kurulan Türk devletlerinin ve günümüz Orta Asya Türklüğünün oluşumunda temel teşkil etmiştir. Günümüzde kendini hâlâ Saka olarak belirten Türk topluluklarının varlığı da bunu açık bir şekilde göstermektedir. (İskitler s. 100, 102).
Büyük Zapın Dicleye karıştığı bölgeye yakın yerlerde Siirt, Muş dolayları dâhil Güneydoğuda görülen Karduların Pers yenilgisinden sonra bölgeye yerleşen Sakalar oldukları düşünülür.
*Tipik Türkler*
Ayrıca bugün Yakut Türkleri kendilerini SAKA olarak tanımlamaktadırlar. Azerbaycan İran edebiyatındaki Efreysab efsânesindeki SAKA kahramanının *ALP ER TUNGA (Oğuz)* olduğu da belirlenmiştir. Bizanslı yazarlardan *ATTALIATE* de İskitlerle (Sakalar) Türkler aynı ırktandır demektedir.
Bugün Anadolunun pek çok yerleşim biriminin adı SAKA ve KARDU kelimeleriyle ifâde edilmektedir. Kardu(k) Orta Asyada Doğu Türkistanda bir Türk kavminin de adıdır. Tiyenşanın güneyinde Kardu(k) isimli bir Türk köyü de mevcuttur.
Bugün Anadolunun pek çok yöresinde SAKA ve KARDU kelimeleri yerleşim birimlerinin adlarıdır.
Siirtin Beytuşebap ilçesine bağlı bir köyün, Kütahya ve Zonguldakın il merkezlerine bağlı iki köyün isimleri SAKAdır. Vana bağlı bir köy SAR, Artvinde bir köy SAKALAR, Çankırıda bir köy SARA-ELİ, Artvinde bir köy SAKAPOR (por eski Türkçede dere) ismini taşır.
Adıyaman, Afyon, Mardin de KARDI isimli köyler mevcuttur. Diyarbakırın Çermik ilçesine bağlı bir köyün adı KARDU, Trabzon Akçaabatta bir köyün adı GARDI MERAdır. Diyarbakır Kulp, Erzurum İspir, Sivas Suşehrinde HORTIK isimli birer köy mevcuttur. Urfanın Yaylak ilçesinde iki köy KURTUR ÖZYA ve KURTUK SÜFLA isimlerini taşır. Trabzon, Akçaabatın tarihî kökenli âilelerinden biri Sakaoğullarıdır.
Bütün bu veriler Sakaların ve onların bir kolu olduğu düşünülen Karduların MÖ 7. YYdan başlayarak Doğu ve Güneydoğu Anadoluyu yurt tuttuklarını göstermekte ve Sakaların Türklüğü tezini pekiştirmektedir.
*Hunlar ve Selçuklular öncesi Anadoluda Türk varlığı:*
*Türklerin Anadoluya açık kimlikleriyle girişleri ise 1071 Malazgirt Savaşından yaklaşık 700 yıl öncedir*.
Tarihî belgelerle ve yazıtlarla kanıtlandığı üzere Anadoluya ilk giren Türk devleti Hunlardır. Suriye Irak sınırına yakın bir yerde bulunan DURA-EUROPOS yazıtı Hunların III. YY ortalarında başlarında *Kapgan*, *Topçak*, *Tarkan Bey*, *Kubrat* ve *Kurtak* gibi komutanlarla Doğu Anadoluya indiklerini ispatlamaktadır. Hunların İkinci Anadolu Seferi ise 395te gerçekleşmiştir. Azerbaycan üzerinden Doğu Anadoluya giren Hunlar Erzurum, Malatya üzerinden Çukurovaya inmişler ve buradan Antakya, Urfa, Suru kuşatarak Kudüs yakınlarına kadar varmışlar, aynı yıl aynı yolla geri dönmüşlerdir. Komutanlarının isimleri ise *Bask* ve *Kursıkdır*. 398 yılında Hunlar aynı bölgeye bir defa daha girip çıkmışlardır. 451 yılında Azerbaycanda Muganın güneyine yerleşerek burada Balasagan isimli bir şehir kuran Akhunlar Kuzey Doğu Anadoluya sürekli girip çıkmışlardır. Arap kaynaklan bu Akhunları Ekrad-ı Bilasagun olarak tanımlamışlardır. Ekrad kelimesini iki anlamdan biri Kürtler diğeri konargöçerlerdir. Kelimenin ikinci anlamını bilmeyen bâzı araştırmacılar Akhunları Kürt olarak tanımlamışlardır.

§ Yazar: Kerem Doksat

----------


## anau

*HAZRETİ MUHAMMED TÜRK MÜYDÜ? 2*
8 Aralık 2011, 03:00
466 yılında Avrupa Hunları’na bağlı Ağaçeri Türk boyu Azerbaycan yoluyla Doğu Anadolu’ya gelmiştir. Sasani kaynakları bunları Akkatlar, Bizans kaynakları Akatzir olarak tanımlamaktadır. Ağaçeriler’in bir bölümü Halep Şam yörelerine kadar inmişlerdir. Kafkasya, Mezopotamya ve Doğu Anadolu’da güçlü bir devlet kurmuş Karakoyunlular içinde önemli bir boy olarak bu Ağaçeri kavmi de mevcuttur.
558 yılında Azerbaycan üzerinden Doğu Anadolu’ya gelenler arasında bugünkü Hazer Denizi’ne adını veren ve Hazar Türk devletinin kurucularından olan Sabır (savar, suvar, sibir) Türkleri de mevcuttur.
Doğu Anadolu’daki 7 yüzyıl ve öncesi Türk varlığının kesin kanıtı 7. YY’da yaşamış Ermeni Tarihçisi *Moisey Kagankatvasi’ni* yazdığı “Ağvan Tarihi’dir”. Yazar bölge halkını Türklüğü’nü gösteren birçok bilgi verirken şöyle yazmıştır: “Bu topluluklar uzun saçlı, mâhir ok atan kimseler olup, taştan koç, at vb. gibi heykeller yontmakta da oldukça usta idiler. İlâhlarına da *Khan-Tengri (Han Tanrı)* derlerdi”. *Moisey’in* bu toplulukları anlatırken değindiği tüm öğeler Türklüğe âittir.
Buraya kadar aktarılan bütün veri ve tesbitler göstermektedir ki, Doğu Anadolu “yerli unsur” olarak diğer bölgelerden çok daha Türk’tür.
Kürtler’in kökenini ve özellikle “bugünkü tabakasını” araştıranların 2600-3000-4000 yıl önce tarih sahnesinden çekilmiş kavimleri “karışım” unsurları olarak zikrederken, bu bölgedeki “köklü” varlıklarını yüzlerce yıl ve bugüne kadar da sürdürmüş Türk unsuru dışlamalarını anlamak mümkün değildir.
Tarihî verilere dayanılarak, Anadolu’daki Selçuklar öncesi “Türk unsur” mevcudiyetine bir başka örnek Bizans döneminde Anadolu’ya yerleştirilmiş *Türk Peçenek*, *Uz*,*Kuman*, *Bulgar* topluluklardır. Selçuklular ve Osmanlılar Batı’ya yayıldıklarında bu Türkler’le karşılaşmışlardır. Batı kaynakları da Alpaslan’la karşılaşan *Roma İmparatoru Roman Diogen’in* 200.000 kişilik ordusunda önemli bir grup olarak *Uz’lar (Oğuz)* ve *Peçenekler’den (Becene, 24 Oğuz boyundan biri)* bahsetmektedir. Selçuklu kaynaklarında da 1071 Malazgirt Savaşı’nı kazanılmasında Roma ordusundaki Uz’ların ve Peçenekler’in soydaşları Türkler’in tarafına geçmesinin önemine değinilmektedir.
Romalılar’ın Türk gurupları Muğla, Manisa, Tarsus, Misis, Antakya, Adana, Klikya yörelerine iskân ettikleri de bilinmektedir.
Anadolu ve Azerbaycan’daki Arap istilâları dönemi bu bölgelere Arap ve Türk unsurların yerleştiği bir dönemdir. Bu dönem *Hz. Ömer’in* 637′de Güneydoğu’ya dayanan Arap ordularının Emevîler ve Abbasîler döneminde Güneydoğu, Doğu Anadolu, Klikya’yı daha sonra Azerbaycan’ı işgâllerine kadar sürmüştür. Romalılar Anadolu’daki bölgelerin bir kısmını geçici olarak ancak 900’lerde geri alabilmişlerdir.
Doğu Anadolu’nun büyük bir bölümü Erzurum dâhil olmak üzere daha *Halife* *Hz. Osman* zamanında (644-656) fethedilmiştir. Abbasîler dönemine gelindiğinde İslâm-Bizans mücadelesinin kilit noktalan olan “Sugur” adı verilen “uç” vilâyetler olan Adana, Misis, Maraş, Malatya, Ahlat hattı Erzurum dâhil olmak üzere Araplar’ın elindeydi.
*Tipik bir Arap*
Anadolu’da 300 yıl süren Arap-Bizans çekişmesi fevkalâde önemli sonuçlar doğurmuştur.
Araplar bu bölgelere egemen olabilmek ve egemenliklerini sürdürebilmek için işgal ettikleri yörelere Arap ve Türkler’i iskân etmişlerdir. Buralarda gerek “savunma” gerekse “sefer” hâlinde dayanabilecekleri “askerî” garnizonları da kurmuşlardır. Özellikle Abbasîler döneminde gönderilen ordular ve “sugurlara” yerleştirilen askerler çoğunluk olarak Türkler’dir.
Esasen daha 753 yılında Emevîler’i yıkarken Abbasîler’in dayandığı güçlerden biri Türkler’di. Bu Türklerin daha 753 yılı öncesi Irak’a geldiklerini göstermektedir. Abbasîler döneminde Türk nüfus, Türk askerî gücü öylesine yoğunlaşmıştır ki, Abbasîler Türkler için özel bir şehir- Samarra – kurmuşlardır.
Bizans’la 300 yıllık çekişmeleri sırasında Abbasîler gerek “yerleşik ordular” gerekse halk olarak Anadolu’ya büyük Türk toplulukları iskân etmiştir. Askerî garnizonlar sâdece askerlerden değil, onların âilelerinden oluşmuştur.
Abbasîler’in özellikle Anadolu’nun fethi ve Azerbaycan’daki isyanları bastırmak için ordularının başında görevlendirdikleri ünlü Türk komutanlardan bir kaçı şunlardır; *Ebu Suleym Fe-rec el Hadim et-TURKİ*, *Muhammed b. SÜL, EI AFŞİN Haydar b.Kaus, Ebu’s Sac, Mübarek et TURKI, Zirek et TÜRKÎ, BOĞA el-Kebir*.
*Hilmi Göktürk*, *Türk Mührü isimli* eserinde *H. Fehmi Turgal* ve *Prof. Dr. M. Fuat Köprülü’ye* dayanarak ve pek çok belge zikrederek 760-925 yılları, Anadolu’daki Türk yerleşimine ilişkin şu değerli bilgileri vermektedir. “… Diğer taraftan Bizans imparatorlarından *Aleksi Kommenos’un* Muğla’ya, *Andronikos’un* Manisa’ya çok sayıda*TÜRK OYMAKLARINI* yerleştirdiklerini de biliyoruz. Binaenaleyh, daha birçok Bizans imparatorlarının Türk Kollarından BULGARLAR’I, HAZARLAR’I, AVARLAR’I, PEÇENEKLER’İ, KUMANLAR’I, UZLAR’I kesif kitleler hâlinde Anadolu’nun muhtelif yerlerine yerleştirdikleri de bilinen hususlar arasındadır.
*Abbasî Devleti’nin* sultanlarından *Mutasım* zamanında gerek Amuriyum ve gerekse Ankara üzerine gönderilen ordunun tamamı da Türkler’den meydana getirilmişti. Eski tarihlerden beri, Şimali Suriye ve Klikya havâlisi de gayet kesif Türkmen Kitleleriyle kaplıydı. HALEP SALNÂMELERİ üzerinde kıymetli araştırmalar yapan *Sayın H. Fehmi Turgal* da bu gerçeği ortaya koymuş ve hâttâ bu salnâmelerde H. 1290’dan 1310 yılına kadar olanlarının Antakya ahâlisinden bahsettiğini ve Antakya Müslümanları ile Ermenileri’nin Türkçe konuştuğu hususunda bir kaydın da mevcut olduğunu görmüş ve bu itibarla haklı olarak, bu hususa temâs eden müellifimizin belirttiği gibi, “değil Halep’te, o zamanlar İstanbul’da bile Türkçülük bir günah, milliyetçilik bir küfür sayılırken hiçbir iddia gözetmeyerek Halep salnamelerine yazılan bu gerçek ancak intakı hak tâbiriyle ifâde edilebilir. Çünkü gerek Müslüman Türkler, gerek Gregoryen Türkler ancak Türkçe konuşabilirdi”. (68) Ana lisanlarının Türkçe olduğunu gördüğümüz bu cemaât de eski Türkmenler’in birer kalıntılarından başka bir şey değildir. Daha doğrusu Hristiyan olmalarından ötürü, bu Türkler’e de Ermeni gözüyle bakılmıştır. Buna imkân yok ama şâyet ana lisanları Türkçe olan bu Türkmenler’i Ermeni olarak kabûl etsek dahi “daha Küçük-Ermenistan krallığının yıkılmasından önce, Şimali Suriye ve Klikya havâlisi gâyet kesif Türkmen kitleleriyle kaplanmış bulunuyordu ki, bunların büyük bir kısmı daha o sahada Ermeni Devleti teşekkül etmeden, hâttâ Ermeniler oraya ayak basmadan öne gelip yerleşmişlerdi. Tafsilât için *İBN-İ* *BATUTA’nın* ilk cildinde bu havâli hakkında verilen izahlara, (CihanNüma’ya, sf. 593) ve *İbn-i* *Battuta’dan* hemen bir sonra o yerlerden geçmiş olan *BERTRANDON* de *la BROQUİERE* ve XVII. asra ait*EVLİYA ÇELEBİ’nin* verdiği kıymetli malûmata bakınız. Eldeki tarihî ve coğrafî vesikalar bu mes’eleyi lâyıkıyla aydınlatmağa kâfidir”. (59) *Mesudî* de bir rivâyetinde Malazgirt Savaşı’ndan iki asır önce Tarsus gemileriyle bir kısım VOLGA TÜRKLERİ’NİN Tarsus kıyılarına çıkarak, o taraflarda yerleştiklerinden bahseder. Hâttâ*Nureddini Şehid’in* babası *İmadüddin ZENGİ* de Oğuzlar’ın bir kolu olan YIVA’ları Suriye sınırlarında yerleşmişti. Şâyet daha eski tarihlere inecek olursak, “Milâdî 722’de çıkan bir kargaşalığı bastırmak için, bu havâliye Suriye’den gelen OTUZ BİN kişilik” ordunun tamamı Türkler’den mürekkep olduğu gibi, Milâdî 760’da, Abbasîler’in bu havâlinin asâyişiyle vazifelendirdiği bu ordunun hemen hemen tamamı yine Türkler’den teşekkül ettirilmişti. Bu mühim hususları büyük ilim adamı merhum *PROF. DR. M. FUAD KÖPRÜLÜ’nün* kaleminden takip edelim.
“Abbasîler zamanında Klikya’ya gelen İslâm muhacirleri arasında, Türkler, orada kesif kitle teşkil ediyorlardı. Millî bir an’anelerine riâyetle, eski SARUS ve PİRAMUS’a Türkistan’daki *SEYHUN* ve *CEYHUN* adlarını veren bunlardır. İslâm sınırının bekçiliği vazifesini gören ve *TARSUS’u* merkez ittihaz eden İslâm emirleri arasında *EBU SÜLEYMAN-AL TURKÎ* gibi bir takım Türkler de yetişmiş, hâttâ içlerinde sikke bastıranlar bile olmuştur. Bu saha *Nikefor Fokas* tarafından zapt olunduktan sonra da (M. 962-965), memleketin sarp köşelerinde Türk kitlelerine tesadüf olunuyordu. Selçuklu istilâsı buralara tekrar kuvvetli Türk kitleleri gelmesini ve Şimali Suriye ile beraber bu sahanın da son derece gelişmesini intaç etti (Tafsilat için *Taberî*, *Mes’üdî*, *İbn Havkal* gibi eski Arap tarihçisi ve coğrafyacıları ile *Schlumberger’in* *Un Empereur Byzantin* adlı eserine ve bilhassa *Ramazanoğlu’nun* *Ebi Amr Osman b. Abdullah b.Ibrahim-al Tarsusi’nin Siyerü’s-Sugur* (*Kâtib Çelebi*, *Keşfü’z-Zünün*, c. l. s. 481)’una dayanarak yazdığı *La Provinci D’Adana’sına* (Constantinople, 1920) bakınız. *G. Le Strange*, *The Lands of the Eastern Caliphate* (1905, chap. vl) adlı mühim eseriyle, *Ramsey’in* *Küçük-Asya Tarihi Coğrafyası’na* ve *Lebeau’nun* *Bizans Tarihi’ne* de müracaat olunabilir. Sonraları doğrudan doğruya Anadolu Selçukluları’nın hâkimiyeti altına veya metbu’iyyetine geçen bu sahada *Ehl-i Salip* (Haçlılar), kesif Türk kitlelerine tesâdüf ettiler (*Albert d’Aixe*, *Ehl-i Salip Müverrihleri Külliyatı*, c. IV. s. 342-354; *Michaud*) Türkler’in bu sahadaki ESKİLİKLERİNİ ve ÇOKLUKLARINI ERMENİ TARİHÇİLERİ BİLE İNKÂR EDEMİYORLAR (*Alichan*,*Sissouan*. p. 42)” (70)” (s. 9, 31, 32)”.
Bugün *Tarsus*, *Mersin*, *Adana*, *Hatay’da* yaşayan nüfusları 1 milyon civarında olan *Nusayri Alevîler’in* *kendi Türk kimlikleri hakkındaki inançları Abbasî dönemi Anadolu Türkleşmesi’nin en açık kanıtıdır*.
*Nusayriler büyük çoğunlukla kendilerine Arap denilmesini reddeder* ve “biz *Harun-er Reşid’in* (Abbasî Halifesi) oğlu *Mutasım’ın* Türk olan annesinin Horasan Türkmeni kabilelerinden Horasan Türkü’yüz. Atalarımız buralara Abbasîler tarafından yerleştirildi” derler.
2. Arap fütuhatları Anadolu’da 9. YY başlarında daha Selçuklular gelmeden önce Türk yerleşimine neden olmanın dışında, Anadolu’nun etnik yapısında bir başka değişikliğe daha sebep olmuştur.
300 yıl süren Bizans, Arap mücadelesi, savaşlar halkın geçim kaynağı olan tarım ve ticareti geriletmiş, halkı yoksullaştırmıştır. Yerli halk bölgelerini terk etmiş Anadolu ıssızlaşmıştır. Özellikle Araplar’ın işgâl ettiği bölgelerden kaçmıştır. Dolayısıyla ll. YY’dan itibâren dalgalar hâlinde Anadolu’ya gelen Oğuz Boyları ve diğer Türk grupları ciddi bir direnişle karşılaşmadıkları gibi, kısa bir süreç içinde Anadolu’da “çoğunluğu” sağlamışlardır.
*Selçuklular Dönemi*
*Göktürkler’den ayrılarak Batı’ya doğru göç eden Oğuzlar 1040 Dandanakan Savaşı’yla Türk Gazneli Devleti’ni yıkarak Büyük Selçuklu İmparatorluğu’nun temelini atmışlardı*. Selçuklular bu tarihten itibaren Anadolu’ya girip çıkmışlar ve bölgeyi keşfetmişlerdir. 1071 Malazgirt zaferiyle Anadolu’ya girmişler ve ilk yerleşim başlamıştır. 1156 yılında *Sultan Sancar’ın* ölümünden sonra *Anadolu Selçuklu Devleti* kurulmuştur. Bu yeni bir devlet olmaktan ziyâde, *Büyük Selçuklu Devleti’nin* yeni bir dönemidir.
*Selçuklular tarihte 5 grup olarak incelenir*: l. Büyük Selçuklular (Horasan Selçukluları), 2. Anadolu Selçukluları, 3. Irak Selçukluları, 4.Şam Selçukluları (Suriye), 5.Kirman Selçukluları. Büyük Selçuklular 1071’de Anadolu’ya girmiş, Oğuzlar’ın Anadolu’ya yoğun yerleşimini ise Anadolu Selçukluları döneminde gerçekleşmiştir (1077-1302).
Bu arada 1220’li yıllardaki Moğol istilâları sonucu çok kalabalık Türk kitleler Anadolu’ya ikinci bir dalga olarak gelmişlerdir.
Ayrıca 1243 yılında *Sultan II. Keyhüsrev’i* Kösedağ’da yenerek *Anadolu Selçuklu Devleti’ni* kukla haline getiren Moğollar’la birlikte büyük Türk toplulukları Anadolu’da yerleşmiştir. Moğol ordularının önemli kısmı Türkler’den oluşmaktaydı.
Anadolu’nun Türkleşmesindeki dönüm noktalarından biri Bizans’a karşı 1176 yılında *II. Kılıçaslan* tarafından kazanılan *Karamukbeli/Myriokefolan* *Zaferi’dir*. Yurt peşinde koşan Oğuzlar Anadolu’ya öylesine kararlı bir şekilde girmişlerdir ki, yeni vatanları için her şeylerini ortaya koymuşlar, Anadolu’ya sâhip olabilmek için dişleriyle tırnaklarıyla mücadele vermişlerdir. Göçer Oğuzlar Anadolu’ya sâdece askerler olarak girmemişlerdir.
Büyük devletler kurarak, tecrübeli bir topluluk olarak Anadolu’ya gelen Oğuzlar özellikle atlı, kıvrak askeri bir güç olarak Bizanslılar’ı âdeta felç etmişlerdir.
Hantal güçlerden oluşan Bizans orduları, sığındıkları kale ve burçlardan Oğuzlar’ın gelişlerini âdeta seyretmişlerdir.
Bizans ordularını oluşturan yerli halk Oğuzlar’ın üstünlüğünü görünce Batı’ya ve Güney’e göç etmeğe başlamış veya Selçuklular’a sığınmıştır.
Bizans özellikle “Rum” nüfusu sistemli olarak İzmit, İstanbul ve Trakya’ya göndermiştir.
300 yıl süren Arap-Bizans savaşlarında tarım ticaret imkânı kalmayan halk, bir de Moğollar’ın kendilerine hayat hakkı tanımayan vahşeti karşısında çâreyi göçte ve kaçmakta buluyordu.
Selçuklular’a karşı ordu kurmakta “yerli” halk unsurundan yoksun kalan Bizans sürekli mağlûbiyetlerle gerilemekteydi.
Oğuzlar Anadolu’ya geldiklerinden, Anadolu’nun etnik yapısı da homojen değildi.
Romalıların bölgeye hâkim olduğu Selevkuslar döneminde (MÖ 323) Anadolu’da 6 krallık mevcuttu. Bunlardan Kapadokya, Bitina, Bergama krallıkları *Rum*, Pontus ve Kommagame krallıkları *İran* kökenliydi. Pontus daha sonra Rumlaşmıştı. Ayrıca Sami Süryanîler ve Âri Ermeniler mevcuttur.
Doğu Anadolu’daki yerli halk “Kürt” olarak tanımlanmıyordu.
Oğuzlar Anadolu’ya geldiklerinde kendilerine karşı koyan topluluklar Bizans egemenliğindeki Rumlar, Ermeniler ve Süryaniler idi.
Burada bugünkü Türk halkının çeşitli unsurların ve bu arada İslâm’ı kabûl ederek Türkleşmiş Rumlar’ın oluşturduğu “varsayımını” ileri süren bâzı araştırmacıların iddialarının büyük bir hata olduğuna da değinmek gerekir.
Birincisi, özellikle Rum nüfus Anadolu’dan hızla çekilmiştir. İkincisi, Selçuklu’ya sığınan azınlıklar Türkler’le karışmamışlardır. Bu gerçeğin görgü tanığı Arap gezgini *İbn-i Batuta’dır*. *İbn-i Batuta* Anadolu’da gezdiği şehir halkıyla ilgili açık bilgiler vermiştir. Ziyâret ettiği şehirlerde Türkler’in, Ermeniler’in, Rumlar’ın, Yahudiler’in her birinin “ayrı ayrı” mahâllelerde oturduklarını ve Rumlar’ın az olduklarını belirtmiştir.
*Ayrıca, Sir William Ramsey Rumluk’la ilgili bir gerçeği de dile getirir. Anadolu Rumluğu DİN üzerine yerleştirilmiş bir millettir. Doğrudan doğruya bir millet değildir. Grekler ancak Ortodoks Kilisesi’nin sâyesinde bir araya gelebildiler. Anadolu’da milliyet ve millet mânâsında Rumluk yoktur*”. (*Hilmi Göktürk*, *Türk Mührü*, s. 44). *Anadolu Rumları’nın Grekliği Prof. Manfreal Korfman’ın 1998 yılında Truva kazılarındaki bulgularıyla artık iyice tartışmalı bir hâle gelmiştir. Bulgular Truvalılar’ın Grek olmadığını, dillerinin bir Anadolu dili olan Luvice olduğunu açıkça ortaya koymuştur*.
Anadolu’da Oğuz yerleşimini ayrıntılı olarak incelemiş olan *C. Cahen’in* pek çok kitapta yer alan aşağıdaki tesbitleri birçok soruyu aydınlatmaktadır.
“XI. Yüzyıl’daki Küçük-Asya’nın antik çağdakine benzemediğini hatırlatmakta yarar var… Her şeyden önce iki husus iyice belirtilmelidir. Zayıf nüfus yoğunluğu ve halkın bir kısmının yeni menşei, unsurlarından pek çoğunun YUNANLILAŞMAMIŞ olması, Küçük Asya’nın çevresindeki vâdiler, özellikle, bir tarafta Ege’ye doğru, diğer taraftan Ermenistan’da gâyet kalabalık iseler de, Orta bölgenin yan çöl iklimli yaylaları seyrek bir nüfus veya sâdece nüfusun yoğunlaştığı birkaç noktadan ibâretti. Antik Çağ sonunda kazanılmış olan halk zirâî çalışmalar ve sulama işlerinde çalışmaya alışmış olduklarından çalışmalarına engel olacak istilâ hareketlerinde özel bir nâzik duruma sâhiptir. Hâlbuki bundan daha beteri başlarına gelmişti. Arap istilâsı bir fetih ile sonuçlanmamış Bizans ise bunları tamamen geri atamamıştı. Ülke üç yüzyıl boyunca akınlara ve karşı-akınlara mâruz kalmıştı. Halkın bu durumdan son derece fazla acı çektiklerini tahmin etmek hiç de zor değildir. ÜSTELIK BİZANS, YUKARI FIRAT TARAFLARINI BOŞALTARAK BÖLGENİN AHÂLİSİNİ (Kİ BUNLAR HRİSTIYAN TARİKATINA MENSUP OLAN PAULİCİENLER’DİR) SİSTEMLİ BİR ŞEKİLDE TRAKYA’YA SÜRÜYORDU. Cezire’nin Monofizistler’i Malatya bölgesine yerleşmişlerdi. Daha sonra Ermeniler, kalabalık bir şekilde ülkelerini terk ederken Kapadokya, Klikya, Antakya ve Urfa taraflarına göç etmişlerdi”.
14. YY’a gelindiğinde Anadolu, Batılı gezginlerce Türkomania-Türk İli olarak tanımlanmaktadır. İsim babası ise ünlü gezgin *Marco Polo’dur*. Adı tesbit edilemeyen bir başka yazar da aynı yüzyılda Erzurum Van yöresini Türkmenistan olarak anmaktadır. Ermeni araştırmacılar da bölge için Türk İli tâbirini kullanmaktaydılar.
*Selçuklular ve Osmanlılar’ın ilk dönemlerinde Beylikler:*
Anadolu’nun ne denli yoğun bir şekilde Türkleştiğinin en önemli kanıtları, Selçuklular ve Osmanlılar’ın ilk dönemlerinde kurulmuş beyliklerdir.
1. Yukarı Fırat’ta Saltuklar (1072-1202) Erzurum, Bayburt, Tercan, İspir, Oltu, Muangert ve Kaçmar şehirlerini içine alan bölgede kurulmuştu.
2. Aşağı Fırat’ta Mengücekler (1080-1228) Erzincan, Kemah, Divriği ve Şebinkarahisar.
3. Bitlis ve Erzen’de Dilmaçoğulları (1084-1393).
4. Van Bölgesinde Sökmenliler (Ahlatşahlar) (1110-1207) Malazgirt, Ahlat, Ercis, Adilcavaz, Eleşkirt, Van, Tatvan, Silvan ve Muş.
5. Diyarbakır’da Yınal Oğulları (1098-1183).
6. Harput’ta Çubukoğulları (1085-1113) Harput, Palu, Çemişkezek, Arabgir.
7. Artuklar (12-15. YY) Doğu ve Güneydoğu Anadolu; Harput, Palu, Siirt, Diyarbakır, Harran, Halep, Silvan, Malatya, Hani.
8. Karakoyunlu Türkmen Devleti (1365-1496) Doğu ve Güneydoğu Anadolu, Kafkasya, kısmen İran, Irak ve Herat.
9. Akkoyunlu Türkmen Devleti (1469-1508) Karakoyunlu bölgeleri.
10. Danişmendoğulları (1097-1178) Bayburt, Kayseri, Sivas, Maraş, Elbistan, Ankara, Çankırı, Çorum, Amasya, Tokat bir ara Ünye, Bafra.
11. İnal Oğullan (1095-1195) Diyarbakır, Harput kısmen Tunceli.
12. Çobanoğulları; Kastamonu ve Çevresi.
13. Çaka Bey; İzmir ve çevre adaları.
*Osmanlılar’ın ilk dönemlerinden başlayarak uzun bir süre Anadolu’yu denetleyen beylikler ise şunlardır:*

1.Karamanoğulları; Konya.
2. İnançoğulları; Denizli.
3.Saruhanoğulları; Manisa.
4. Aydınoğulları; Birgi, Keles, Ayasluğ, Bodemya, Sultanhisar, Sard, Güzelhisar, Tire, Alaşehir ve kısmen İzmir.
5. Candaroğulları; Kastamonu, Sinop, Safranbolu, Taraklı-borlu, Çankırı, Kalecik, Samsun.
6. Germiyanoğulları; Kütahya, Tavşanlı, Gediz, Eğriöz, Simav, Eşme, Kula, Sirke, Selendi.
7. Hamidoğulları; Antalya, Teke ili.
8. Ramazanoğulları; Çukurova.
9. Dulkadiroğulları; Maraş, Elbistan.
10.Ertene/Aratna; Sivas, Kayseri.
*Özet:* *Anadolu’daki Türk varlığının derinliğinin MÖ 2000 yılma uzandığını düşündüren fevkalâde önemli veriler mevcuttur*. Türkler Oğuzlar’dan 700 yıl önce Hun, Ağaçeri, Sabir olarak Anadolu’ya girmişlerdir. Romalılar’ın Uz, Peçenek, Bulgar, Rumen gibi Türk unsurları Anadolu’da iskân ettikleri bilinmektedir. Özellikle 8 ve 9. Yüzyıllar’da Arap fetihleri sırasında “sugurlar” olan Erzurum, Malatya, Maraş, Ahlat, Tarsus, Misis, Antakya, Adana hattına büyük Türk guruplar yerleştirilmiştir. *1071 Malazgirt zaferi sonrası büyük bir güç olarak ve birkaç dalga hâlinde Anadolu’ya giren Oğuzlar’ın kurduğu Selçuklu Devleti onu takip eden Osmanlı Devleti dönemlerinde daha 15. YY gelmeden Anadolu Türkleşmiştir*.
Dolayısıyla Türkler, Anadolu’da 13 yüzyıldan bu yana çoğunluk ve egemen unsur olagelmişlerdir.
Ayrıca, Türkler “çok karışık” bir unsur da değillerdir. Oğuzlar Anadolu’ya geldiklerinde Bizans, Arap çekişmeleri döneminde özellikle Rum nüfusu Batı’ya çekmişti. Halk göç etmişti. Oğuzlar’ın geldiği dönemde de Rum nüfusun Trakya’ya kaydırılması sürmüştü. Ayrıca Rumlar’ın Hristiyan Oğuzlar’ın Müslüman olmaları karışımı engellemiştir. Seyyahların da belirttiği gibi, farklı din grupları farklı mahâllelerde oturmaktaydılar.
Diğer yandan 13. YY’dan bu yana Türkler’in büyük bir gurubunu oluşturan Alevîler inançları gereği 700 yıl boyunca dışarıya kız vermemiş, dışarıdan kız almamışlardır. Alevîliğin Alevî âileden doğma şartına bağlı olduğu da düşünüldüğünde, Türklerin Anadolu’daki en az karışık unsur oldukları gerçektir.
***
*Sümer ve Türk Dillerinin Tarihî İlgisi ve Türk Dilinin Yaşı Meselesi*, *Osman Nedim Tuna* tarafından yazılan Sümerce ve Türkçe arasındaki ilişkiyi karşılaştırmalı olarak inceleyen kitap.

§ Yazar: Kerem Doksat

----------

